# recommend campsite



## coolman (May 20, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a camp site near the R A F museum at cosford in shropshire.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

ive not stayed at any but there is a list here


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have you tried a search of the campsite database. I have stayed >here< before. It is also very handy for Ironbridge.

peedee


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,

There's a bridge to get under just before the road leading up to the museum/car park. Not sure how high your motorhome is and how you plan to visit the museum (I assume that's the reason for asking re nearby campsites?). The clearance under the bridge is approx 12' (from what I can remember from the last time I visited the museum (by car!)).

Regards

Chris


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi have just come back from Sytche Campsite in Much Wenlock. - is a very nice site with good facilities. I saboit a ten minute walk from town. Is on Ukcampsites.co.uk site - you could do a map search on their website

Milly


----------



## coolman (May 20, 2005)

*camp site reccomend*

Hi thanks for the posts,One of the reasons that i asked for sites near R.A.F COSFORD Museum is that once i get to a site i usually use local transport to get to the various places of interest as i find it a chore to repack everything and disconnect and pull up the legs ,then do it all in reverse when i get back in the evening,so the nearer to what interest me the better as long as it's got electricity and shower and toilets.
COOLMAN


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Have never been there, but CL Whiston Mill Farm is about as close to Cosford as you can get. It's at the back of Cosford on the A464. If it's the air display that you want to see, then people park up along the A464 in order to watch without paying entrance fees.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Having seen your post re using public transport - I think you'll be pressed to find any sites with easy public transport links to Cosford. You'd probably spend all day getting there and back! Whiston Mill would be accessible by bike - I'd estimate about 2 miles - or a long walk if you feel up for it!


----------

